# Zenos Warbird Videos DVD quality



## pasoleati (Oct 7, 2006)

How good is the quality of those transfers of old pilot training films from Zenos WV?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2006)

It is pretty good if I remember correctly, they are easy enough to watch as you don't have to strain to read blurred subtitles.


----------



## pasoleati (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks! Gotta buy some. Especially the one with P-47 erection in the field...


----------

